# Mit selbsgebautem Wysiwyg Editor Tabellen erzeugen ?



## Soal (2. November 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

habe folgendes Problem bei der erstellung meines Editors.
Möchte eigendlich nur eine Tabelle an eine bestimmte Position einbinden.
Was macht aber das prog, es setzt die vordefinierte <table> ans ende des Documentes.

*Mein editierbarer Bereich sie so aus:*

```
<IFRAME class="Composition" width="100%" ID="Composition" height="80%">
</IFRAME>
<SCRIPT>
<!--
Composition.document.open();
Composition.document.write(bodyTag);
Composition.document.close();
Composition.document.designMode="On";
// -->
</SCRIPT>
```

Ich zeige hier nicht die Funktionen, der Editor geht ja soweit.
Also ich verwende kein Textfeld sondern ein frame.

mit folgendem Befehl kann ich jetzt auch ein Bild einfügen:
document.execCommand("InsertImage",0,"images/aleft.gif");
..das geht und weiter execCommand's auch..


*nun das Problem:*
gibt es für execCommand auch einen Befehl zum einfügen von Quelltext, oder alternativ zur Erstellung von tabellen.

*Sosieht es bei mir im Moment aus:* 

```
var table;
table="hier steht der code der Tabelle";
document.write(table);
```
..das geht auch aber nur am ende des Dokumentes
Kann man hier das write mit einem Selectierung kombinieren damit an einer bestimmten stelle geschrieben wird?


Und noch eine Frage?
Wenn ein Image eingefügt wird, also wie oben "../images/aleft.gif" und dann zwischen Quelltext und Vorschau wechsel, dann haut mir der Editor seinen absolute URL vor dir URL des bildes?


Komme hier nicht weiter
bin dankbar für jede Anregung oder Tip


----------



## Soal (3. November 2003)

*Lösung !*

Habe die Lösung, nach langer Nacht, selber gefunden.

Folgender Befehl fügt den String table an selectierter Stelle im Editor ein.

Composition.document.selection.createRange().pasteHTML(table);

Hatte mir aber mehr Hilfe erhofft.
Gruß Soal


----------



## Tim C. (3. November 2003)

Du hast uns auch ein bischen wenig Zeit zum antworten gelassen 

Nein Spaß bei Seite. Bei weiteren WYSIWYG Fragen (zumindest wenn du größtenteils mit execCommand() arbeitest) schau doch mal in den ultimativen WYSIWYG Thread http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials133107.html der meinerseits auch gerade, zu einem sehr umfangreichen Tutorial verarbeitet wird. Bis das allerdings fertig ist, können noch einige Wochen ins Land ziehen.


----------



## Soal (5. November 2003)

*Frage zum Sprachmodell*

Hallo Tim,

sag mal zu welchem Sprachmodell gehört den eigendlich der execCommand Befehl? DHTML, XML, Java?

Gruß Soal


----------



## Tim C. (5. November 2003)

Weiss nicht genau, wo die allgemein zugehören, aber für die Page rufst du sie über Javascript auf. Aber in einem der zur Gesamtproblematik gehörenden Threads erzählte mir einer davon, dass er diese (oder ähnliche ?) auch in Delphi oder so nutzen würde. Kann also nicht genau sagen, woher das ist.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. November 2003)

*Re: Frage zum Sprachmodell*



> _Original geschrieben von Soal _
> *
> sag mal zu welchem Sprachmodell gehört den eigendlich der execCommand Befehl? DHTML, XML, Java? *


execCommand gehört zum DHTML Modell des Internetexplorers bzw von MSHTML - Sprachlich gehörts meines Wissens nach zu JScript (!= Javascript)

bye


----------

